# Topics > Sport > Training AI >  STEPP, real-time running coach, VST Technology, Singapore

## Airicist

"STEPP I Your Real-Time Running Coach Helps You Run Better" on Kickstarter

Co-founder and CEO - Ding Shuoyu

----------

